# Greatest Overtures, opera or other



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

My current favorite:


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> My current favorite:


I guessed you'd post that!
I will have lots of great answers for this soon, but I need to think of them all first.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I quite enjoy both the overture and the video for this:






Other favourites:

Das Rheingold: 



La Traviata: 



Leonore No. 3: 



An American Overture (Britten): 



Cuban Overture (Gershwin):



Euryanthe (Weber):




Actually, there are too many to name and I can't choose a favourite!


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.talkclassical.com/20793-top-20-overtures.html


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Also, the Overture to _Szenen aus Goethes Faust_.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Berlioz, surely.
For example


----------



## Morgante (Jul 26, 2012)

Opera:
Mozart - Le nozze di Figaro, Don Giovanni
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Bellini - Norma
Bizet - Carmen
Von Weber - Der Freischutz
Wagner - Rienzi, Parsifal, Tristan und Isolde

Non opera:
Nielsen - Helios
Mendelssohn - Die Hebriden
Tchaikovskij - 1812


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I hate to tell you this but Arsakes posted a thread "Top 20 Overtures" on August 12th.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Arsakes said:


> http://www.talkclassical.com/20793-top-20-overtures.html


How did I completely miss this thread?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

William Tell and Poet and Peasant!


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Theater Music:

Egmont Overture

Opera:

Tristan Und Isolde Overture


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Mozart - Abduction from the Seraglio is my favorite. I'm not familiar enough with overtures to tell which is greatest.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

TrazomGangflow said:


> Mozart - Abduction from the Seraglio is my favorite. I'm not familiar enough with overtures to tell which is greatest.


That one is very fun!


----------



## BeethoFan (Jun 23, 2010)

Haven't listened to many overtures, but 3 that i can say should be in the running are Beethoven's Egmont and Coriolan, and Carl Maria Von Weber's Ruler of Spirits.


----------

